# Omega Sensorquartz Display Clock



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Been hankering after one of these for a bit....saw one a while ago, but knew a fellow forumer had been looking longer than i had for one, so happily deferred.

Even the rare and unusual will turn up again sometime, so my wait was reasonably brief.

This came from a _friend_ of the forum, one who has been much maligned in the past..this is my second dealing with him over the last couple of years and in both cases i have found him to be both prompt and obliging.....although i also know that others haven't been so lucky...but i have had no trouble at all.

Anyway to the clock...Omega's Cal 1640 SensorQuartz mounted in a rather large metal case.

I am led to believe that these were given to Omega dealers to demonstrate the amazing functions and method of operation to potential customers.....i don't know whether this was confined to Germany, as the only ones i have ever seen have the intructions in German only on a scroll above the display...

As to the purpose, i think the above must be true , because as an actual day to day clock its pretty useless, as the display and module are the same as in the watch....so pretty small for a deskclock....but an interesting peice never the less...










With my Speedmaster LCD for size comparison.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great pickup Keith! I love mine as do actually use it as a deskclock  It has two timezones and is accurate... superb 

These weight a ton and are all solid thick alloy plate and a solid bar with the instructions, which as Keith says are all German AFAIK


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

KEITHT said:


> This came from a _friend_ of the forum, one who has been much maligned in the past..this is my second dealing with him over the last couple of years and in both cases i have found him to be both prompt and obliging.....although i also know that others haven't been so lucky...but i have had no trouble at all.


Andy?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

...so can you actually test something with it then Keith or is it just a great big digital watch?

... sorry just bing thick today! :bangin:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Its not a tester or anything like that, its the display for the SensorQuartz watch from 1980. The unit has the display from the watch but big buttons and sensor pad (you wipe your finger across it to select functions and set the watch etc). This was to show people how it worked and what the watch did etc. Does that help?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

If you search on sensorquartz you will find my pics on here somewhere of the SQ watch...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Got it SensorQuartz thanks.

Cool function.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great item Kieth, these are the sorts of 'things' that get overlooked and lost over time, good to see you have one...


----------

